

Should you crowdsource your medical problems? - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.slate.com/id/2270169/?from=rss

======
phren0logy
As a physician, I'm tempted to just respond, "No." But, of course, I'm biased
and that isn't very useful.

The problem here is that "the plural of 'anecdote' is not data." Many people
will tell you things like, "My Uncle had that, and it was X."

That said, despite the title, the article ultimately comes to the tame
conclusion that expert consensus (particularly when it's based on a review of
the available literature) is usually the best choice. Surprise.

